
Facebook to put client-side backdoors into end-to-end encryption clients - smsm42
https://www.forbes.com/sites/kalevleetaru/2019/07/26/the-encryption-debate-is-over-dead-at-the-hands-of-facebook/
======
trilila
It is high noon that a mobile phone on which we can install any linux flavour,
with a nice debian netinstall like interface, is developed. An os where we can
run apt-get and dpkg list on the cli to see what is installed and what it
does. Something not android and ideally not a brick, and compatible with arm
cpus, can make calls and can do 4/5g. From there on we can develop and use
open source apps that we know EXACTLY whom they leak information to.

~~~
bobbyd3
Purism is doing this already with the [1] Librem 5.

[1] [https://puri.sm/products/librem-5/](https://puri.sm/products/librem-5/)

Related HN discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20555463](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20555463)

~~~
trilila
Hmm interesting, will look at this closer. If indeed one can install a
gnu/linux flavour as the site claims (had a quick read just now, not in
detail), i will pre-order one.

